# Carl Zeiss S-Orthoplanar 60mm f4 - Should I offer $1750?



## Photobop

I'm looking at 2 Carl Zeiss S-orthoplanar 60mm f4 lenses on eBay right now and they both have the "make an offer" option.  I know these lenses are very rare and super super awesome - probably the best ever made - for 35mm printing.  Should I offer $1750, or is that too much?
Thanks,
PB


----------

